# Durban



## tiberius (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know about Durban as a place to live for someone from the UK?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

tiberius said:


> Does anyone know about Durban as a place to live for someone from the UK?


Is this a joke-post?  (why not move to Afghanistan - I hear they have lower murder rates)


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

*Durban - no more what it used to be.*

I was from Durban. I loved it. up till the part where it became a point where you were tired, because of a lack of sleep, because the dogs were barking all night, because there MUST HAVE BEEN A REASON FOR THEM TO BARK. Up till the point where you could not go into the city safely, where the beaches became dumping grounds and toilets. Durban used to be a very nice place(what did they call it - South Africas playground) Well I left Durban for Aus. I can not imagine that life has improved there over the last couple of years. As with all big South African cities, for the life of me I can not understand why anyone would recommend South Africa to anyone from a first world country. 

We used to live in Pinetown/Kloof area which was considered a middleclass to upmarket area, and even in these areas there is no safety. When the police catch people trying to break into your house they let them go. You worry all night, lock yourself in your little C-max prison you created, sleep with a panic button around your neck(some with a gun under their pillow) and then the "......." still get in, rape the females and kill everyone and then a lot of times only steal something small if anything at all. I am sorry if this is not what you want to hear, but you are the one who asked about living in Durban. When you hear reports about the "most safest gated communities" being affected by serious violent crime, what chance does any normal person have. On top of that schooling must be heading towards the slumps, and in a econnomic crisis I can not imagine South Africa being very well off.

Yes living in the Pinetown area is beautiful. the hills are amazing, taking drives used to be awesome, but these days every journey in your car must be the most stressfull situation I can probably imagine. maybe I was just paranoid, and I know anything can happen anygere anytime, but when the risk of your loved ones being raped and killed are at such a level, - lets rather just say that living in Australia with none of that fear is like living in heaven(especially when you know where you could have still been stuck). I know UK is probably not the place it used to be and no country probably is, but there are a lot better choices than South Africa. Well thats my own honest opion. Do your own research(and not just the mainstream media, because they wont tell you the real story) but really look deeper. Google is a very wonderfull thing, because you can type anything you can imagine and it will find something. It might not be on page 1, but if you are going to make a big decicion like that, take your time.





tiberius said:


> Does anyone know about Durban as a place to live for someone from the UK?


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

tiberius said:


> Does anyone know about Durban as a place to live for someone from the UK?


I moved over to Durban last year and love it. Yes it's not Europe and you do have to adjust your lifestyle slightly, however I am less worried now than when I lived in certain parts of London!

As with everywhere the are certain parts you need to avoid, and yes security is a mojor consideration and cost. 

However overall teh good far outweighs teh bad for me. (personal opinion)


----------

